Ask HN: What problem in 2016 will be potential startup? - mirap
======
tmaly
some big company that offers some useful service that is not a core service
the company usually provides. It will not be profitable at some point, big
company will ditch it, and users will be left looking for a solution.

~~~
mirap
That's actually quite sad. What about areas not based on the internet?

